# Looking for a Standard poodle breeder in California



## Ronic (Jan 12, 2013)

So I'm looking for a standard poodle breeder in California. I'm located in Southern California in Long Beach. I'd like to find a local breeder, but I also don't mind driving far to San Diego, Northern California, or even to Las Vegas. I'd prefer a breeder with variety...so Reds, Chocolates, Black, Apricot. Also, I don't need a show dog, just a pet/companion with a good personality. Hopefully they're reasonably priced, so nothing crazy like $2,000.

Hope you can help!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You are going to have a very hard time finding a nice standard poodle in Southern California for under $2000.  Even adult rescue standard poodles are in the $5-700 range and frequently have issues plus you know nothing about their health testing. Most reputable breeders are in the $2-$3000 range. I do know that some breeders will discount a puppy significantly for various reasons, so you should ALWAYS find a breeder you like, ask questions and then make them an offer explaining that is what you can afford. 

An alternative is to find a breeder in middle America or even Canada (!) because their poodles seem to be in the $1000-$1500 range and then pay to have the puppy flown to you. You will still end up paying a lot less that way, but you won't have the advantage of meeting the parents. 

Again, email a breeder you think you like and ask appropriate questions. If you are a good home, they will know it and be more likely to consider offering a puppy for less particularly if they have a slightly older puppy who needs a home or one with an issue like iffy bite or something. 

If you find a breeder of standard poodles that are health tested and beautiful with great personalities under $1500 here in SoCal let everyone know.  

My poodles are from a breeder in San Diego area. My current puppy is Jazz. You can check him out in the 52 weeks thread here. If you are interested, I will pm you about his breeder. She has mostly black, but also cream, apricot and brown:
http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/20410-52-weeks-jazz.html

You can also look up Bonnie in the 52 weeks thread. She is a light apricot.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You could go by referral & take a lovely long weekend trip to pick up pup. That is what I did with my Toy. 8-10 hrs, away spent a whole day with the breeder & family. Met the parents, siblings & all their dogs, had a grooming session etc... It was a great experience & I would get a Poodle from her again.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's a good idea, too, 3dogs. I once drove 10 hours to get a puppy and made a weekend trip of it. Of course, in California 10 hours only gets you half way up the state.  

I still think if the original poster chooses carefully they can have a puppy flown to them. Or, contact SoCal breeders and ask about an older puppy. But, sometimes older puppies are no less money than a young one.

A work friend just bought a Frenchie a couple weeks ago. She paid $3800 and said that was the going rate for a wellbred French Bulldog. Then I felt much better about what I paid for my dogs. LOL Oh, and there is other guy at work who paid $2500 for a doodle mixed dog and is now looking for a new home for it. He asked me if I wanted him! Uh, nope.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

You could try Blue Willow Standard poodles. They have some six month old silvers and a younger group of creams, I think. Their website isn't too informative, I believe they do health testing, but haven't been showing much lately. They are in Crestline. It might be worth it to give them a call.

Blue Willow Main Menu


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Ronic said:


> So I'm looking for a standard poodle breeder in California. I'm located in Southern California in Long Beach. I'd like to find a local breeder, but I also don't mind driving far to San Diego, Northern California, or even to Las Vegas. I'd prefer a breeder with variety...so Reds, Chocolates, Black, Apricot. Also, I don't need a show dog, just a pet/companion with a good personality. Hopefully they're reasonably priced, so nothing crazy like $2,000.
> 
> Hope you can help!!


Just a quick note: brown poodles are called "brown" not "chocolate"
(that's a term used with Labs).

If you se a breeder advertising "chocolate" poodles, that is a sign to look elsewhere. If a breeder doesn't even know proper terms in there breed what else don't they know? You see a lot of backyard breeders (people trying to make a buck) calling poodles "chocolate."


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

hey bookworm, those look like nice babies and she says right on the site she has discounted the price due to moving. I hope the original poster sees this.

I know a number of great breeders in SoCal, but none are less than $2000.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Blue Willow seems to do several things well!


----------



## Ronic (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! Yeah, I've definitely been noticing that all the Standard Poodles are $2,000+ . I think I'll look up some Midwest breeders. I think I saw a breeder in Canada I even liked too. Ahh, guess I have to do some more searching. I don't mind having a puppy flown to me, although I'm sure picking out a pup personally would be better. Guess I just have to find a breeder I can trust.

Hey Outwest, what breeder did you get Jazz from? He's adorable

By the way, I'm even possibly considering a large miniature. So if anyone else knows of any breeders for large miniatures. Thanks!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't mind having a puppy shipped to you, I think you should check out Desert Reef in Utah. I am not sure about how much Karen is asking for a spoo puppy but you should take a look at her website or better yet, call her and talk to her.

Reputable breeders don't purposely breed oversized dogs but many show Mini breeders aim at getting dogs hitting the 15" height limit and might end up having big puppies. My mini is oversized and measures at 17.5" and he's the only one, among a litter of 3, that ends up being oversized. Both of his parents are champions and measure at just below 15". I think you should decide which breeder you want to work with and let him/her know what you are looking for and wait for the right puppy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ronic said:


> Thanks everyone!! Yeah, I've definitely been noticing that all the Standard Poodles are $2,000+ . I think I'll look up some Midwest breeders. I think I saw a breeder in Canada I even liked too. Ahh, guess I have to do some more searching. I don't mind having a puppy flown to me, although I'm sure picking out a pup personally would be better. Guess I just have to find a breeder I can trust.
> 
> Hey Outwest, what breeder did you get Jazz from? He's adorable
> 
> By the way, I'm even possibly considering a large miniature. So if anyone else knows of any breeders for large miniatures. Thanks!


I think if a breeder is ethical and knowledgable that is is better to let the breeder choose your puppy for you based on your family dynamic and what you hope to do with the dog ie) obedience, rally, typical family stuff, etc. If they are with their puppies full time, they will know every quirk and nuance in the pups.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

onic, Arreau is a great breeder if you would consider flying a puppy to you.  I sent you a message with a few So. California breeders.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for Desert Reef. Karen is wonderful and so are her dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond is someone I love to refer people to. She tests to the nth degree and has set the bar high for people like me, who have chosen to follow her lead. She is in CA


----------



## Connie68 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ronic said:


> So I'm looking for a standard poodle breeder in California. I'm located in Southern California in Long Beach. I'd like to find a local breeder, but I also don't mind driving far to San Diego, Northern California, or even to Las Vegas. I'd prefer a breeder with variety...so Reds, Chocolates, Black, Apricot. Also, I don't need a show dog, just a pet/companion with a good personality. Hopefully they're reasonably priced, so nothing crazy like $2,000.
> 
> Hope you can help!!


You can message me


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Connie68 said:


> You can message me


I think you've accidentally found a very old thread. The person who started the thread hasn't been back since 2013. I'm going to close the thread for now. Hop on over to Member Introductions and tell us about yourself.


----------

